# My super-cheap window entrance (2 pics)



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey there haunters! During our 2006 haunt we experimented with different ways to move patrons from scene to scene. One of the most effective: making them climb in through a broken window!

After the patrons walked through a third of the haunt, they came along a "wall" that was decorated with a door scene setter and burlap, to look like the side of a mansion. As the door was obviously too haunted to go in, the tour guide explained, they would have to find another way!








That "way in" turned out to be through the broken window, leading our daring explorers into the rest of the "mansion". I began this prop by drawing a window in the largest piece of card board I could get my hands on. I then cut out the glass area, leaving some pieces of the frame intact. I taped on several sections of broken glass along the edges to make it look more authentic. :devil:

The glass was a rectangular piece of clear poly (the same stuff we used for the walls in the chopping room). Several layers of clear packing tape was applied in a zig-zag pattern along the center. I then used a knife to cut along the center of the tape, giving me two pieces of "glass" that were fairly rigid, due to the tape... and completely safe. Some florescent "zombie blood" was spray painted along the edges, and the scene was lit from overhead with a 2' blacklight.








Patrons love it when you say, "Look! ZOMBIE BLOOD! Let's go in!"


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW! that is such a great idea and it looks very real (for halloween). I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great idea Tok! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your haunt must be a lot of fun, wish I could walk through it.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks good!! Great idea too.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Your haunt must be a lot of fun, wish I could walk through it.


And EVERY year, I forget to do a "walk-through" video. Otherwise I would SO have something on youtube to share. Even if I do remember this year, though, I don't think any of my digital cameras can handle those darkness levels. Maybe I should get some wireless IR cams from work... lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would be happy with a day light walk through to see your stuff. I can always put a blue filter on the screen. lol


----------

